# Serenity Update...



## Krieg (Apr 23, 2005)

FYI Joss Whedon posted the following on the Browncoats message board:

http://browncoats.serenitymovie.com/serenity/index.html?fuseaction=forum.viewtopic&t=10230



> _Hey guys.
> 
> I'm here on the official site, so that can only mean one thing: somebody finally told me my password! (Again.) It probably also means that I have some big-ass announcement or other. Well tops on the announcement list is this: after months of intensive yoga, i can finally touch my toes! (They feel round and bunion-y.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Richards (Apr 23, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEE!  (girlish squeal of glee)

Johnathan


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! x2


----------



## Dagger75 (Apr 23, 2005)

I shall give a Wooooooooottttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a friend who has seen the test version of the movie, had never seen the TV show, and said she loved it a lot "more than Star Wars...the originals not the new ones".

Now, warning, she is younger...wasn't around for the original Star Wars trilogy and only saw it in DVD or re-release a few years ago.  So, not sure how to gauge that level of "it's good".


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 23, 2005)

Sng-!

(Damn! My pleasure centers overloaded!)


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2005)

Once someone's seen this trailer, please let us know how spoilery it really is.  While I don't need spoiler-free, I would prefer to not know most of what's going on inthe movie before I pay my money at the theatre.


----------



## takyris (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's hoping...


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2005)

_zoink!_


----------



## Kesh (Apr 24, 2005)

Y'know, I bought the _Firefly_ DVD boxed set back before Christmas, but I still haven't watched it.

I should do that before the movie comes out.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Apr 24, 2005)

I saw the test version of the movie too. Although, going into the screening, I didn't know it was going to be "Serenity". The guys just said, "a sci-fi movie".

I never saw the tv show, so when I saw this movie, it was seeing the characters and the setting for the first time. I give it a 6 out of 10. To me, it was just so-so. Not bad, but nothing that made me walk out of the theatre saying, "definitely going to see that again" or "I gotta get that on DVD when it hits stores". It did have a few cool moments though, but not enough to elevate it higher than I felt it was at.

Granted, I can tell while watching the movie that those who've had more investment in the characters and were also fan of the shows will like it more than I. I'm not sure how many fans though, will just say that its just a slightly higher budget longer tv episode. Much of the film, to me, still felt like I was watching a tv show rather than a movie.

I think if you like the show, you'll like the movie. Even some who didn't like the show may find it entertaining, but that will be a bigger random factor I feel. I think some will also just walk away going "eh....its alright I guess". 

Something to consider too, who knows what post editing they'll do after the test audience screening. Certain areas that dragged may be be re-edited, so on and so forth.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2005)

> Y'know, I bought the Firefly DVD boxed set back before Christmas, but I still haven't watched it.
> 
> I should do that before the movie comes out.



You really should.  You won't regret it.


----------



## gurney9999 (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, the commentary on several of the episodes are priceless.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 25, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Once someone's seen this trailer, please let us know how spoilery it really is.  While I don't need spoiler-free, I would prefer to not know most of what's going on inthe movie before I pay my money at the theatre.



 Seconded.

While I really want my Firefly thirst quenched, I can wait until the movie hits without watching the trailer.  I hate spoilers.  But if it's not too bad I wanna check it out.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 25, 2005)

Not to hijack too much, but John, I couldn't help but notice your sig. (Dunno if it's been there all this time and I just failed a whole mess of Spot checks, but there it is.)

I think Jubal Early is one of the most fascinating "minor" characters to appear on TV in a good long while. You watch that episode once, and he just comes across as a psychopathic jerk, a real hole.

But the more times I watched that episode, the more I realize how much genius went into both the writing and the acting of that part. There's a _lot_ of unexplored depth there, a lot of background that's so subtle it's not really even implied, let alone stated--yet you know it's there, all the same.

Or maybe it was just me, I dunno. But should Serenity do well enough to spawn sequels--or even, by some miracle the likes of which we haven't seen since Biblical times, a new TV series--I'd love to see that character come back and be explored in more depth. Oh, I want him to get his, to die a painful death. But I want it to happen after we've gotten to know him a bit more.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 25, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Not to hijack too much, but John, I couldn't help but notice your sig. (Dunno if it's been there all this time and I just failed a whole mess of Spot checks, but there it is.)
> 
> I think Jubal Early is one of the most fascinating "minor" characters to appear on TV in a good long while. You watch that episode once, and he just comes across as a psychopathic jerk, a real hole.
> 
> ...



 Well said.  You've probably watched the commentary by Joss on that ep, and it was almost surreal.  This show is the pinnacle of his creative genius and it really showed, especially upon multiple viewings.

And Early was just amazing to watch.  I felt like I didn't want the camera to move away from him just so I wouldn't miss what he would do or say next.  The fact that he was outwitted by a girl is quite poetic.  But that quote stuck with me from the second I heard it and considering the amount of hospital TV dramas out there right now, it's even more interesting as a commmentary.

I've had the quote there for a least a good year if not more.  I changed it for about a month a little while back but it didn't feel right.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 25, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> 
> While I really want my Firefly thirst quenched, I can wait until the movie hits without watching the trailer.  I hate spoilers.  But if it's not too bad I wanna check it out.




I'll volunteer to take one for the team, so to speak.  I'll watch it and vet it for spoilers, then post here.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

For those of you avoiding spoilers, I've got a hunch you'll want to avoid seeing Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, too...



> And the following Friday said trailer hits theaters. Which theaters? Until I get confirmation you'll have to guess, but I'm betting you can.




What movie hits theaters this Friday that Serenity Trailer would fit well with? Exactly.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 25, 2005)

Whaddaya mean there's a trailer on the Apple site?  I don't see any trailer!  

[pout]I want my trailer.    Someone go find it a post a link here. [/pout]


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Whaddaya mean there's a trailer on the Apple site?  I don't see any trailer!
> 
> [pout]I want my trailer.    Someone go find it a post a link here. [/pout]




To quote Joss:



> Trailer. Serenity. Tuesday.




Ain't here yet.


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 25, 2005)

It's Tuesday in Fiji--could someone in Fiji get online and check for the trailer for us?

Daniel


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 25, 2005)

Oooh.  Good thinking.  Or in a few hours we can get the New Zealanders and Aussies to do it.  Those slackers should start earning their keep anyway!  (says me, knowing Capellan will noogie me for this!)


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 25, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Oooh. Good thinking. Or in a few hours we can get the New Zealanders and Aussies to do it. Those slackers should start earning their keep anyway! (says me, knowing Capellan will noogie me for this!)



Indeed.  I've actually thought of doing this with sports-games:  have the Aussies go online and tell me who won, and then I can place some good bets before the game has even started over here.  I just need to quit putting it off and actually do it; I'll try to get started on it tonight.

Hold on...maybe in Australia I've *already* started doing it!
Daniel


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 26, 2005)

that was fun.

i liked it. 

is it sept 30th yet? 

sigh. now i have to wait AGAIN. someone shoot me.

as for if its spoilery. it has what i presume to be the bad guy in it. or at least *A * bad guy in it. and it tells you what the main focus of the plot is, but you should know that already if youve read anything. 

the only thing that bothered me was:

[sblock] Where was book?? [/sblock]


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 26, 2005)

So share the link already!  I can't find it anywhere and I'm starting to gnaw the edge of my desk!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 26, 2005)

www.apple.com/trailers

-DM Jeff


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 26, 2005)

Silly me.  I'd been hovering there all day, but it snuck past me while I was actually working.

Sigh.  Happy now.


----------



## ConnorSB (Apr 26, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> the only thing that bothered me was:
> 
> [sblock] Where was book?? [/sblock]




[sblock] I was wondering the same thing. I didn't see him at all. The Trailer at some point said "six rebels fleeing an empire", which i can only assume is Mal, Zoe, Wash, Kayle, Jayne, and Book, with Simon and River not counting as outlaws, but rather as passengers. Although if they count Simon as the "rebel doctor" then I guess book wouldn't be there. I know all the actors said they wanted to come back for the movie, but still...

Maybe he just has like a cameo or something? [/sblock]


----------



## ConnorSB (Apr 26, 2005)

[sblock] IMDB has Ron Glass listed as Book, so I guess he, uh, should be in there? [/sblock]


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay, I just watched it.

I didn't personally find anything in it particularly spoiler-ific. There was very little in the way of actual info that I didn't already know, either from the series or very vague online comments about the movie itself. You learn a few more details, and the precise nature of a few scenes, but I don't _think_ the trailer is actually going to spoil the movie for anyone.

However, I won't swear to that. 

What I will say is... Damn, but I'd forgotten how much I loved the dialogue in this show. 

And Stevelabny?

[sblock]
I have no idea. He's listed in the IMDB entry for the movie. I think I remember reading somewhere that he only had a small part in the movie, due to prior commitments. I was hoping I'd read wrong. 

Still, if Serenity does well (fingers and toes crossed), word is it's only the first of three, so maybe we'll get more of him later.
[/sblock]

And BTW, what's the code for the new spoiler thing, where you click the button? All I can do is make mine go black, as above. Got it, thanks.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 26, 2005)

sblock  is the new spoiler tag

how many times should i watch this before i stop?


----------



## takyris (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe that Whedon has said for some time that Book's role is pretty minor in the movie, mainly because the actor had other commitments.

Although I'd disagree on the spoilerific nature of the trailer -- I think it gave away a fair amount of stuff, and while I'm not bummed, I also wouldn't recommend it to people who wanted to stay spoiler-free.


----------



## F5 (Apr 26, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> how many times should i watch this before i stop?




Don't stop until september 30th...

I'm not disappointed!  I am giddy with enthusiasm!  And the dialogue is just like I remember it: eg...
[sblock]Bad Guy "Let's discuss this like civilized men.  I'm unarmed-"
Mal "Good".  BLAM.[/sblock]

Classic Firefly...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

ITY as a good trailer, can't wait to see it on the big screen though


----------



## Dagger75 (Apr 27, 2005)

That rocked.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone have a dlable version?


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 27, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Anyone have a dlable version?




Try this thread: http://www.fireflyfans.net/thread.asp?b=2&t=9657, there's a few links there. 

Just watched it. Gah. Me want now. Why couldn't they have moved SW3 to September instead?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2005)

Another link (Xvid format) 

Nothing to spoiler-y, although I'd stop it right after the 'Serenity' splash at the end.  A short kinda-giveaway scene right after that at 2m9s.


----------



## Olive (Apr 27, 2005)

[sblock]My only fear is that it looks a little matrix-y at times... but I'm pretty sure that that's for the trailers. They've also toned down the Western aspect in the trailer as well...[/sblock]


----------



## Olive (Apr 27, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Another link (Xvid format)




Wierd... I've got xvid installed (and reinstalled it just to be sure) and that d/l wouldn't play for me.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Try this thread:




THANK YOU very much.


----------



## Temprus (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, I admit it, I never saw any of Firefly before now (Fox did not come in well where I lived then). Thanks to this trailer, there is now a new #1 on my list of DVDs to get.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2005)

Olive said:
			
		

> Wierd... I've got xvid installed (and reinstalled it just to be sure) and that d/l wouldn't play for me.




Huh.  Plays ok for me (wouldn't have posted the link w/out testing it).  File properties say Xvid, too.  Supposedly VLC will play it with no problem.  I have so many freakin' codecs installed I can't tell what uses what anymore.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 27, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they have moved SW3 to September instead?




Amen brother!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they have moved SW3 to September instead?




Because I've been waiting for EP3 since I was 12 years old, dammit, and now I'm an old man and I don't want to wait any longer!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Because I've been waiting for EP3 since I was 12 years old, dammit, and now I'm an old man and I don't want to wait any longer!



 And while Firefly is great.

Darth Vader > All of Firefly


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 27, 2005)

In the preview at Apple did anybody else notice that the preview mentions a crew of 6, and that Book and Kaylee never appear? the actors are listed as being in the movie, but they never show up, and a crew of 6 would not even include the characters that are on screen (Mal, Jayne, Wash, Simon, River, Inara and Zoe). Maybe I missed soemthing, or am misremmbering, but I'm pretty sure they mentiona crew of 6, which doesn't seem right...


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 27, 2005)

Kaylee is in the beginning of the trailer. I wish she'd put back on that 20 pounds, as she definitely looks better with it, imo.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 27, 2005)

A crew of six is Mal, Wash, Zoe, Kaylee, Jayne, and probably Inara. Simon, River, and Book would still count as passengers - passengers who take part in crime and never get off the ship, but they're not *crew*.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 27, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Kaylee is in the beginning of the trailer. I wish she'd put back on that 20 pounds, as she definitely looks better with it, imo.



Indeed, spotted that when you pointed that out.

I guess a crew of six could refer to the real 'crew,' but it seems a little odd. Probably nothing story related, but just stupid advertising.


----------



## Tiberius (Apr 27, 2005)

That was a cool trailer, with one exception: sound in space.  One thing I loved about the series was that the space scenes were silent.  It's so rarely done that it's a treat when it is.  Other than that minor disappointment, I wish I had a time machine so I could jump forward and see the film


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 27, 2005)

Most of the sound in space seems to be occurring during action in high atmosphere. There are a few silent moments clearly in deep space.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Apr 27, 2005)

In the picture gallery on the movie website, Book is in one of the pictures. Kaylee is in several.

The link


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 27, 2005)

Joss appears to be taking a firm position on the size of the _Firefly_ universe. This is from the "Story" section on the website:


> The pair are fugitives from the coalition dominating the universe . . . The crew that was once used to skimming the outskirts of the galaxy unnoticed . . .



I wonder if we'll see the use or mechanism of faster-than-light travel?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm actually hoping they don't go into what manner of technology lets them travel so far.  One of the things I really like about Firefly is it isn't about the tech.  They've got a whole  'just accept it and move on' atmosphere.

As for the trailer.  DAMN cool.

[sblock]A lot darker than the tv series, but still had that nice Firefly feel.  Kinda disturbing watching River really kick some ass.  At least, I think it was River.  I seriously need to get a better monitor.

And gotta love that classic Mal scene near the end.  After watching it, Orchid beat me to saying, 'none of this greedo shot first crap'[/sblock]


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 27, 2005)

Everyone be aware of this thread here: tickets available for next week in 10 cities.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2201177#post2201177


----------



## Chain Lightning (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, just watched the trailer at Apple Trailers.  Uh . . . do you want me to tell you if the trailer spoiled certain scenes or not?

I can wrap it in Spoiler brackets if you want.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 27, 2005)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> That was a cool trailer, with one exception: sound in space.



I saw an interview with Joss where he said something like "Yeah, silent space is cool, but you gotta choose your battles. If having sound in space lets me do the rest of the movie the way I want to, I'm all for it."


----------



## Krieg (Apr 27, 2005)

The rock soundtrack was a bit jarring and felt out of place, although I understand it was probably necessary in today's marketing climate.

Still everything looks good so far....looks like the new antagonist will be delightfully eeevviiilll.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 27, 2005)

It's just... so pretty.

So pretty.

I weep.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 27, 2005)

My favorite line:


Mal: I need to misbehave.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 27, 2005)

I liked:

"... and I'm unarmed."

"Good." [_BANG!_]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> My favorite line:
> 
> 
> Mal: I need to misbehave.




Sounded like 'I aim to misbehave' to me.  A great line, either way.

My favorite:  "It's worse than you know."  "It usually is."


----------



## Krieg (Apr 27, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> I liked:




You might want to cover that one with a spoiler tag.


----------



## Blastin (Apr 27, 2005)

......WOW......

"this is gonna be interesting...
"how interesting?"
"...as in 'Oh my god, Oh my god, we are all gonna die'....."


----------



## Umbran (Apr 27, 2005)

So, in a bunch of cities, there will be sneak-preview screenings of Serenity on May 5th.

Don't bother asking which cities or when - they are already all sold out.  They'd all sold out before I ever read the e-mail from serenitymovie.com (I read it about half an hour after it was sent, I think).

Anyone here who got such tickets, I despise you.  In a good way


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a damned fine preview. 

Looking forward to the film!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 27, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Kaylee is in the beginning of the trailer. I wish she'd put back on that 20 pounds, as she definitely looks better with it, imo.




Agreed.

Hey, here's a stupid question; earlier in the thread, someone mentioned Joss's commentary for "objects in space." My DVD for the show doesn't seem to offer commentary for that episode.  Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Ferret (Apr 27, 2005)

He he that was great. I want more.

It looks like it was spoiled by making it main stream, I didn't like [sblock]the matrixy kung-fu, although it has a chinesey background...... Also the piledriver was really aweful.[/sblock]


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Hey, here's a stupid question; earlier in the thread, someone mentioned Joss's commentary for "objects in space." My DVD for the show doesn't seem to offer commentary for that episode. Am I missing something obvious?




Are you able to get commentaries for other episodes?  I believe it's tucked away under "language selection," for some reason.  And yes, that commentary is far and away the best commentary I've ever heard on any show.

Daniel


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Hey, here's a stupid question; earlier in the thread, someone mentioned Joss's commentary for "objects in space." My DVD for the show doesn't seem to offer commentary for that episode.  Am I missing something obvious?




Oh man.  That is one of the best of the commentaries.  Joss rambling about the show in general.  And yeah, it is stuck in the language section like all of the other commentaries.

It is very weird you don't have that.  Lori says you're welcome to come over and check out our copy.  The goofball.


----------



## Henry (Apr 27, 2005)

Slight Hijack: Serenity RPG coming from Margaret Weis!

Check out the thread for more details and to comment on this.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129877

Now ending Thread-Jack.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 27, 2005)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> That was a cool trailer, with one exception: sound in space.  One thing I loved about the series was that the space scenes were silent.  It's so rarely done that it's a treat when it is.  Other than that minor disappointment, I wish I had a time machine so I could jump forward and see the film




I'm convinced that the sound is space is a dub for the trailer to add the drama that a good trailer needs.  Bet the sound is gone on the actual film.  

Book is in the movie, there is a photo of him in the image gallery at http://www.serenitymovie.com/, but I think he does not get on the ship in this film - only a small part due to shooting schedule conflicts.

And I am also confused about the "six rebels on the run."  They don't say "six crew on the run" so I would be inclined include Simon and River in the six.  Book won't be one of them, I doubt Inara is because of her status, but does that mean Kaylee or Wash isn't included in the six?  Have to wait until September to find out I guess.  I'll be avoiding threads from people who see the screening for fear of being tempted by spoilers.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, here's a stupid question; earlier in the thread, someone mentioned Joss's commentary for "objects in space." My DVD for the show doesn't seem to offer commentary for that episode.  Am I missing something obvious?



I seem to recall that it's not listed on the packaging - some other, nonexistent commentary is listed instead.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 28, 2005)

For everyone wondering about Book's conspicuous absence in the trailer, rest assured that he does appear in the movie (it's been confirmed many places), and in fact, here's something that Joss himself said about it (while discussing other things Serenity):



			
				Joss Whedon said:
			
		

> And, no, I'm not talking Australia (but Hi, Australia! anyway), I'm talking here in the more-or-less-United States, a one time multi-city Browncoat sneak event. Thursday, May 5th at 10:00 pm, the movie (Serenity! Pay attention! Jeez.) will be playing at exactly 10 theaters in 10 cities across the country. You (or possibly someone much like you) (or possibly a robot EXACTLY like you, but with better manners and sonic arm-lasers, sent to take your place) will be able to buy a ticket to see Serenity months in advance. *Not just the bitty trailer with not enough Kaylee and Book*, but the whole film, in its extremely almost completed state.




(Emphasis mine)

So, that would seem to be confirmation from the man himself that the trailer simply doesn't reflect the appearances of these two characters, but that the trailer is not indicative of the movie as a whole.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 28, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> the trailer is not indicative of the movie as a whole.




Since when IS the trailer of ANY movie indicative of the movie as a whole?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 28, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that the sound is space is a dub for the trailer to add the drama that a good trailer needs.  Bet the sound is gone on the actual film.




Actually, no. I saw a quote from Joss about this. I forgot the exact wording, but the essence of it was this:

"Yes, there's sound in space in the movie. It sucks, but you pick your battles. If by giving in to the studio on this issue means I have the freedom to make the rest of the movie as I want, then I'm all about sound in space."


----------



## Staffan (Apr 28, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Actually, no. I saw a quote from Joss about this. I forgot the exact wording, but the essence of it was this:



Hey, what am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 28, 2005)

On the same page, no less.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 28, 2005)

Boy, do I feel stupid. I knew I'd seen the quote in a few places. I just completley blanked on the fact that one of those places was this very same page.

Wow. I haven't had a brain fart like _that_ in a while. Looks like it's time to lay off the gassy brain-foods.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 28, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Since when IS the trailer of ANY movie indicative of the movie as a whole?




I don't know about you, but I find a lot of trailers to be indicative of the movie as a whole- sometimes, so much so that I've pretty much seen the entire movie just based on the trailer. 

In any case, I was simply referring to peoples' concerns about the lack of Bookage in the Serenity trailer. He's definitely in the movie, and from what I can tell, he's got a pretty large role to play in it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 28, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Actually, no. I saw a quote from Joss about this. I forgot the exact wording, but the essence of it was this:
> 
> "Yes, there's sound in space in the movie. It sucks, but you pick your battles. If by giving in to the studio on this issue means I have the freedom to make the rest of the movie as I want, then I'm all about sound in space."



We DEMAND a directors cut without sound in space!


----------



## Henry (Apr 28, 2005)

The "mute" button on my TV remote works just fine.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 28, 2005)

BTW anyone else wondering if that was a Reaver that popped up and roared in the middle of the trailer?


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 28, 2005)

Reaver was my guess.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Reaver is indeed what I was thinking.  I want to see Jayne run like a little girl*.  After all, Jayne is a girl's name. 

*No offense is intended towards little girls.  It is enough just to know Jayne considers it an insult.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 2, 2005)

So what film was the Serenity trailer attached to this weekend? My wife went with me to see Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy because we read in several places that the trailer was going to be on HHG, but it wasn't on our print.    When we asked the theater manager, he said that there was not trailer for Serenity on any of the films they were showing (and they had multiple screens of HHG).


----------



## Henry (May 2, 2005)

Wasn't in mine, either. Star Wars, Herbie, and a couple of others, but no Serenity. _C'est la vie._ September 30th. C'mon, October!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Wasn't in mine, either. Star Wars, Herbie, and a couple of others, but no Serenity. _C'est la vie._ September 30th. C'mon, October!




Damn, we didn't get Star Wars, either! We had Herbie, Shark Boy & Lava Girl (god that looks AWFUL, even for a kids film...), batman Begins, Chicken Little, and a few others.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 2, 2005)

We didn't get it, either, though I suspect our daytime showing affected things. We had Herbie, Shark Boy, and some others, including Zarthura (the only genre ad we had -- no SW or Batman -- if you don't count Shark Boy).


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 2, 2005)

Could have been a reaver, great trailer!


----------



## Henry (May 2, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Damn, we didn't get Star Wars, either! We had Herbie, Shark Boy & Lava Girl (god that looks AWFUL, even for a kids film...), batman Begins, Chicken Little, and a few others.




Did you by chance get the weird feeling in the Chicken Little Teaser, that you were about to watch a Hitchhiker's preview - while at the Hitchhiker's movie?

I know I did.


----------



## Torm (May 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Did you by chance get the weird feeling in the Chicken Little Teaser, that you were about to watch a Hitchhiker's preview - while at the Hitchhiker's movie?



Yeah, that was pretty cool the way they did that. Momentarily blew my mind. Of course, being loopy on NyQuil while watching the movie meant almost everything did that.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 3, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Did you by chance get the weird feeling in the Chicken Little Teaser, that you were about to watch a Hitchhiker's preview - while at the Hitchhiker's movie?
> 
> I know I did.




Yep, same here. I saw that and said "Huh?" Nice little tease in the trailer, although I do think the other Chicken Little Trailer is better, this one was a nice nod to HHG.


----------

